

A Chat/IM client within chrome browser - curiosity
http://psankar.blogspot.com/2011/10/telepathic-flirt-with-chromium.html
A chat/IM client within by integrating with the Telepathy library, used by GNOME and KDE.
======
18pfsmt
I like this idea, but could someone explain how to set this up without a
server for two people over a WAN connection? Is this possible even with NATs?

------
mak120
Its a nice project and great effort no doubt. But I am not convinced bundling
an IM client into a browser is necessary or even a good idea.

~~~
curiosity
Thanks.

I agree it may not be a brilliant idea. But it was more as an experimental
thing and has helped my programming skills :-)

------
maximusprime
> "I believe having IM support may be important for Chromium as IM is one of
> the important activities that could not be performed yet on the browser."

FWIW, ebuddy and meebo amongst others, have been around for years.

~~~
curiosity
Sure meebo and ebuddy are there. But I do not like a Man in the middle. I
mean, we have no guarantee that meebo will not record our conversations or
passwords. Yes, I am being just paranoid. Also, we do not know how long these
services may exist. May be a web interface for telepathy which can be hosted
on apache will be good.

BTW, I did this as an experiment :-) Thanks for your comments.

~~~
maximusprime
Sorry if my comment came across as dismissive. Always cool to see new things
being tried.

